# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Using GetBitmapBits instead of GetPixel

## SickelSell

I already have the code made to get the darkest pixel of an image using GetPixel...But I want to use Getbitmapbits because it is faster.

If anyone is familiar with Getbitmapbits can you please help me try to develop a code using it to get the darkest pixel?

----------


## SickelSell

Oops...Wrong section sorry..

----------

